# Stashbuster Knitting Pattern Pretty Patchwork Dress



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Dress to fit sizes
Premature 14" Chest
Newborn 16" Chest
3-6 months 18" Chest
6-12 months 20" Chest
You will need:
50g each in White, Turquoise, Bright Pink, Pale
Pink, Pale Green, Pale Yellow, Pale Blue.(Or colours of your choice.
4mm needles
3.25mm needles
3mm needles for knitted flowers
3 Stitch holders
Large eyed needle for making up
3 buttons for fastening
An assortment of bows ribbon buttons for decoration
See a pastel version of this dress on
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-203646-1.html

Pattern costs £2.49 Instant Download on Etsy:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/161084509/knitting-pattern-patchwork-judy-baby?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## merrick10uk (Nov 6, 2012)

that is such a pretty little dress any little girl would look just so cute in this


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

OMG, that is absolutely priceless! Amazing job!!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

What an adorable dress -love how colorful it is ;-)


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Really precious! Too bad it doesn't come in a size 2T!


----------



## newtoknit (Aug 30, 2013)

beautiful dress.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I purchased this pattern back in Sept.

It is pretty and I had fun knitting it. 
I changed the way I knitted the patches which made it easier. The finished result was great.
Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have this and can't wait to make it. I have joined a knitting group at the 1st Baptist Church and am hoping to make this little dress first and perhaps if I have problems someone will be able to help me. I am so excited to get started on all of the patterns I have from Hawthorne Towers.

Swampygirl, perhaps she was offering a special????
Weren't you lucky? Your little dress is so cute. Lucky you to get a discounted price!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is adorable!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

HamptonTowers said:


> Dress to fit sizes
> Premature 14" Chest
> Newborn 16" Chest
> 3-6 months 18" Chest
> ...


That is so adorable!!! I edited to add your Etsy link so people can get right to the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous little dress


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just love it.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

I love the little dress, so cute. I wish I had some baby girls, my two granddaughters are grown and married,they both do not want children. I only have nephews otherwise.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so sweet.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is just so darling! Love the edging!


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

What type of yarn did you use?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

BEE-OOT-EEE-FULL, What an artist you are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Splendid! I love it!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

That is darling !


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> that is adorable!


I agreed whole-heartedly!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That is just so pretty!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous - makes me wish that my niece was still wearing less than size 3 - would love to make one for her


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

That is lovely!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so cutexx Lovely jobxx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Great design


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Gorgeous dress!


----------

